# 2 footer moss tank.



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Tank size is 2x1x1feet. 20W ADA lamp. Power Sand + River sand. No fertilizer. Photoperiod around 2-5 hours. Depends on what time i reach home after knocked off from work. No CO2. No water change. Just top up water. 2 AC fans running 24 hours. Temperature is 26-27C.
Sent for ADA 2006. First time enter and just for fun.:icon_redf


----------



## lehtis (May 16, 2006)

Wow, this is very nice. Excellent! I am think work same. No water change? How this do?


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Low tech tank should be less hassle. So, just top up the water will do.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I like it! I always like moss tanks. What plants and fish do you have in there? And, how many gallons is it?

Nice work. Its inspiring to see tanks that are that low matinence and still look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice tank! What kinds of fish do you have in there? How big is it?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That looks great dom. 2x1x1 would be about 15 gallons. 

I would also like to know what fish you have, looks like little rasboras.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Amazing tank. How long did it take the moss to grow in?


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

The photo is extremely slow in loading.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

pineapple said:


> The photo is extremely slow in loading.


Shouldn't be unless dial-up is in use 133K picture.


Nice looking tank by the way. I just can't believe how bright and lush looking the Moss is.


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply.

The picture will take a bit longer to load due to it is the link to one of the Taiwan aquascaping forum.

The rasbora was mistaken as Rasbora/Boraras brigittae. But it was just verified as Rasbora/Boraras Urophthalma by my friend recently. Size is not more than 2cm. Kind of tinny and fragile. But very nice schooling fish.

There are various kind of mosses. All mosses was given by friends. Took around 8 months to grow like that.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

dom said:


> Sent for ADA 2006. First time enter and just for fun.:icon_redf


I really dig this tank great work.

Did you place in the top 500?


----------



## agdavis (Jun 23, 2006)

awesome tank


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Nope. Placed 799. Perhaps I used the wrong Golden Section to design the layout. (Bonsai Golden Section) And can't really see the depth of the layout. They might prefer the other way like in Aqua Journal-Rules of Third.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I like it a lot better than a bunch of other tanks that placed very highly. I would have put it in the top 25. This is one of my favorite tanks.


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

mrbelvedere said:


> I like it a lot better than a bunch of other tanks that placed very highly. I would have put it in the top 25. This is one of my favorite tanks.


I am happy if you are one of the judger.:bounce: :bounce: Everyone have their own view and comments. Perhaps this low maintenance tank is not appreciate by the judgers. Due to they might thought I didn't put much effort if compare to those tank with stem plants. But this tank took at least 8-9 months to mature. The trimming part is much more difficult than trimming the stem plants.

anyway, just my personal opinions only.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Gorgeous! It's just about perfect.


----------



## tuvok (Feb 4, 2006)

dom said:


> I am happy if you are one of the judger.:bounce: :bounce: Everyone have their own view and comments. Perhaps this low maintenance tank is not appreciate by the judgers. Due to they might thought I didn't put much effort if compare to those tank with stem plants. But this tank took at least 8-9 months to mature. The trimming part is much more difficult than trimming the stem plants.
> 
> anyway, just my personal opinions only.


Please let me repeat a few earlier posters.

That tank is awesome!

If you don't mind, do you have any tips for growing and trimming moss? Thanks.


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

The only condition to grow the moss is low temperature. But not as long as 0-20C. Too cold will stunt the grow. 22-26C is the best temperature to grow them. Max 6 hours of photoperiod. Liquid fertilizer is a must. You can make it as daily or weekly. Iron/fe is important for the mosses.

I had tried all kind of liquid fertilizer. The best still the ADA Brighty K + Step 2 or Brighty Shade.

Trimming part just like you trimming other aquatic plants. But for the mosses, you can trim it as whatever shape you like to have.


----------



## agdavis (Jun 23, 2006)

do you find yourself with a lot of renegade floating moss or does it stick pretty well?


----------



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

That tank is spectacular! You should have place a lot higher than you did, very inspiring that it's low teck too!


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Most of them growing on the wood or rock and stick very well. Unless I use my finger to pull it out manually and it will floating by following the water flow. The best is to use the scissor to trim.

Linda, I am glad to get in that place. Instead of the last one. Will try again next year.

Just up a 2.5 x 1.5 x 1.5 footer tank with wild collected moss, liverwort, java fern, cryptocoryne affinis and minima keeping with wild caught puntius and betta ocellata by using sunlight (indirect sunlight). Will post the picture later.


----------



## Toysoldier (Aug 2, 2006)

is it just by placing a small piece of moss tied onto the wood and it will slowly cover the entire piece ?

what about your filter ? did you use any ?


----------



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

Wow, everytime I look at this tank it really inspires me. Such a low-tech tank and only moss yet so beautiful looking. Shrimp would love it in there.. would be like heaven. I must say this tank is 1 of my top fav moss tanks ive seen and i hope to eventually with time create my 30 x 12 x 18 tank to a moss tank like this. Im just wondering what type of filtering are you using for this tank?

Another tank that i would have to say would be in my top 3 fav along with your tank is this one;
http://www.plantacquari.it/acquari/moss_tank.asp 

Great tank keep up the good work!


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

I am using Eheim HOB filter. The mosses was tied to wood and lot of small rocks. Then arrange the rocks with mosses carefully. Slowly they will grow and turn into like this.


----------

